# Topics > Pet tech > Automatic pet feeders >  CatFi (Originally: Bistro), smart pet feeder, 42ARK, San Mateo, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - 42ARK

facebook.com/catfiofficial

twitter.com/CatFiOfficial

"Bistro: The Smart Feeder That Recognizes Your Cat's Face" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Article "Feline facial recognition will make your cats less fat"
The smart kibble dispenser that monitors your cat's eating habits

by Arielle Duhaime-Ross
July 15, 2014

----------

